
WhatsApp founder rejected by Twitter and...Facebook - marccuban
http://uncrunched.com/2014/02/19/fail-fail-win-never-give-up/
======
300bps
Acton is 40 years old. I wonder how much his age had to do with his rejections
four years ago? At 36 he certainly would've stood out at Facebook in 2009.

------
snorkel
... and please tell me it's because they didn't like his answer to why manhole
covers are round.

~~~
joeblau
Why are they round?

~~~
Aloisius
It is an awful question because not all manhole covers are round. There are
plenty of rectangular manhole covers, semi-round hinged ones, triangular ones,
etc.

~~~
joeblau
Ah I thought it was because the Ninja Turtles like pizza and they live in the
sewer and the the easiest way to get a round pizza into the sewer is though a
round manhole cover.

~~~
jplayer01
But ... pizza boxes are square.

